# Question on Bedding w/ food



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm not sure why, but after I put new food in their dish, they put their bedding (not the aspen but the toilet paper I give them to make a nest) on top of it. They've done this with the random bits of clothing i put in for snuggling as well.
Does anyone know the reason for this?
Thanks in advance


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

my girls always do this, too. sometimes they drag entire cardboard boxes over to cover the food bowl. i think they're just trying to hide the food in the bowl, in addition to stashing it around the cage.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, you wouldn't want any nasty strange rats from outside their group to come steal it! 8O :lol:

My boys tend to bury it in the litter box. Ick.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep, same here... our girls pull kitchen towels over theirs... well, what's left after they've carried their favourite bits and stashed them in their igloo, that is :lol:


----------



## d00mg1rl (Jun 27, 2007)

I think it's case of covering the food to hide the smell to stop preditors finding them.

Cats have a complete bath after eating to remove any odores


----------

